
On dropping the language part of the URL - ungatitolindo
http://jaimejim.github.io/google-store/
======
Frompo
Sounds like Jimenez found the latest trick google uses to get people to submit
to tracking.

~~~
ungatitolindo
Hi, I wrote the post. Indeed, AFAIK Google definitely leaves me no other
choice other than registering on the website.

